# Great Oxendon Tunnel, Northamptonshire - Oct '14



## KM Punk (May 11, 2015)

History;
The Northampton to Market Harborough line opened in 1859 and had tunnels at Great Oxendon and nearby Kelmarsh. The original tunnel was single-track (422M), and when the line was doubled a second single-track tunnel was built. The second tunnel had an airshaft, and is now a cycle path all the way to Northampton. The line closed in 1981.


It was a good day out, explored with JuJu, Stranton and The Wombat

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





Cheers for Looking​


----------



## krela (May 12, 2015)

You love your tunnels don't you? I'm liking #7, very nice!


----------



## smiler (May 13, 2015)

Nicely lit, lovely pics, Thanks


----------



## TK421 (May 23, 2015)

like that mate. So what was under that blue tarp?


----------



## The Wombat (May 23, 2015)

I had wanted to see inside this one for years. It was very rewarding
Nicely captured


----------

